# Strikeforce: Fedor Emelianenko vs Brett Rogers to Air on CBS November 7



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> Strikeforce: Fedor Emelianenko vs Brett Rogers to Air on CBS November 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From:
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/9/17/1035276/strikeforce-fedor-emelianenko-vs


Fedor on CBS- me likey. :thumbsup:


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice we get to see Fedor on live TV..

Sounds good to me


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is great for mma to have Strikeforce with Fedor on national broadcast television rather than what they used to see with Elite XC and Kimbo.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

People actually get to see the best Heavyweight in the world fight live..

This is great for the sport of MMA and getting it to the people who know nothing about it..


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

so all that counter-promoting ufc stuff was all talk? I like this plan better


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice to see Mayhem vs Shields on this card too, should be a great night of fights.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Boo! Boo to this card being on CBS. The last card that was on CBS was terrible and it seemed like that was because they wanted to make mma seem more friendly to the casual fan. Every stoppage was early as hell. I wish they would have this one on showtime, let there next challengers card or something be on cbs, dont ruin a good event with trying to make mma more user friendly.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Boo! Boo to this card being on CBS. The last card that was on CBS was terrible and it seemed like that was because they wanted to make mma seem more friendly to the casual fan. Every stoppage was early as hell. I wish they would have this one on showtime, let there next challengers card or something be on cbs, dont ruin a good event with trying to make mma more user friendly.


That was a EliteXC show run by Gary Shaw and his equally dumb son Jared- this will be a Strikeforce show run by Scott Coker- who isn't a moron and knows how to showcase MMA. Trust me it will be a vastly different and, more importantly, much better product that will be shown on CBS to casual fans and one headlined by a true and elite Mixed Martial artist in Fedor, that best deserves to represent MMA to casual fans, and not the farce that was Kimbo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Theres a rumor that this event might be held in the Sears Center in Chicago. It's actually not in chicago but close enough since its the nearest (under 30 miles) city. That'd be sweet as hell for me and friends to see Fedor in person. I'm excited for this one and crossing my fingers for it to be held in chicago.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Walker said:


> That was a EliteXC show run by Gary Shaw and his equally dumb son Jared- this will be a Strikeforce show run by Scott Coker- who isn't a moron and knows how to showcase MMA. Trust me it will be a vastly different and, more importantly, much better product that will be shown on CBS to casual fans and one headlined by a true and elite Mixed Martial artist in Fedor, that best deserves to represent MMA to casual fans, and not the farce that was Kimbo. :thumbsup:


THIS! I hope people get to see him do what he can do. More and more folks I never would ahve thought of have been talking to me about MMA lately. (I'm the guy in a conservative office who walks in with a black eye or taped up hands, etc.) I hope this is a good night of fights.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Any one know any rumors about the under card?


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

*Letter to Fedor:*


_Fedor, I love you. I worship the ground you walk on, but who in the hell is Brett Rogers? I've never heard of the guy. I know you think Dana is an ass clown, but can't you make your "Crazy Russian" manager get you better fights than this? Can't you tell him to at least find guys who people know? 
My dream of watching you fight the best fighters in the worlds is over, I will follow the masses and foolishly continue to call you the best heavy weight ever; in return all I ask is that you fight guys who stand a chance of winning.

P.S. tell your wife and kids I said hi.

Curly_


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL ~ excellent


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

mohod1982 said:


> so all that counter-promoting ufc stuff was all talk? I like this plan better


Lol. Yeah, I would love to see the UFC try that strategy now. Airing old fights on a relatively second rate cable channel.



Curly said:


> *Letter to Fedor:*
> 
> 
> _Fedor, I love you. I worship the ground you walk on, but who in the hell is Brett Rogers? I've never heard of the guy. I know you think Dana is an ass clown, but can't you make your "Crazy Russian" manager get you better fights than this? Can't you tell him to at least find guys who people know?
> ...



What don't you people get about this?

Fedor is from a different universe as far as fighting goes. It has nothing to do with Brett Rodgers.

At least Rodgers has a punchers chance, that's better than any other fighter in the world has against Emelianenko.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

This is excellent. I wonder if thsi will help raise Fedor's popularity over here...


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> What don't you people get about this?
> 
> Fedor is from a different universe as far as fighting goes. It has nothing to do with Brett Rodgers.


Its like the fastest horse around showing us his speed by racing against 23 year old blind donkey. Its enjoyable to watch the horse run but I'd rather see him run against some competitions that might test him. This horse we call the fastest continues to avoid the Kentucky Derby, at almost any cost, yet we still still let him where the crown of the king. :sarcastic07:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe, but Brett Rogers did take down a very big name in Arlovski. I just cringe every time Arlovski steps into the cage now. Boy, did Sylvia and Arlovski tank after fighting Fedor...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Good Night of Fights*

Well at the moment you have Fedor versus Rogers, Shields versus Miller and currently Coker is looking for opponents for possibly Cyborg Santos and Gegard Mousasi!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well at the moment you have Fedor versus Rogers, Shields versus Miller and currently Coker is looking for opponents for possibly Cyborg Santos and Gegard Mousasi!


I wouldnt mind seeing Mousasi vs Feijao, even though Feijao got KO'ed by Mike Kyle


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*LHW Matchup*

Maybe it should be Mousasi versus Kyle!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Maybe it should be Mousasi versus Kyle!


Maybe, but i think that Mousasi would make quicker work of Kyle then Werdum did. Feijao at least trains with a camp that would make you think he has a good ground game (kyle didnt look terrible on the ground against werdum, but it would be more of the same against mousasi).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Other Matches*

Maybe Mousasi should fight against Bobby Southworth, is he even still with Strikeforce?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The more this thread goes on the more im realizing that Mousasi has zero challenges in strikeforce. Bummer. Have him fight Werdum at heavyweight, he isnt that big.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Opponents*

Well he could fight Mike Whitehead!


----------

